# Post Upgrade Help



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

You need to do the complete install to get the benefit. I suggest you reread the thread.

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]


----------



## OutOThsWrld (May 26, 2013)

Blasirl said:


> You need to do the complete install to get the benefit. I suggest you reread the thread.
> [h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]


Gotcha. Gonna do the mini dsp in 2 weeks. Thanks!


----------

